# Ski Areas in the East with 1,000 vertical glades



## Cat in January (Nov 7, 2020)

So I thought this was a good place to ask.

We recently completed the top section of our East Bowl glades at Black Mountain of Maine.  These are now an honest 1,000 vertical non interrupted on the ski map.  Wondering who else has 1,000 vertical glades on the ski map.

So few qualifiers: 1) must be on resort map 2) must be uninterrupted by cross trails 3) must be verified; I use caltopo, but you could also Use the lifts vertical and estimate vertical.

Burnt mountain at Sugarloaf is the only other place in Maine.  Saddleback, Sunday River and Wildcat are all out.  Le Massif is the only other area I have skied that have glades that long.  Sure MRG has 1,000’ on the map.  Sugarbush, Smugglers Notch, Jay, Stowe all likely have it, but like Wildcat not on the map?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2020)

Longest, most vertical uninterrupted glade in New England is probably Kinsman at Cannon.  Maybe 12-1400 vertical?

Dixieland at Burke is probably close to 1000.  Everglade at Jay maybe as well. 



Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 7, 2020)

Test Pilot at Stratton has got to be over 1000vtf


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2020)

I dont think vertical is the best way to score glades in this way. I think overall length is better as having lots of various angles & even some low angle sections is fun.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 7, 2020)

Pretty sure he didn't ask if they were better or worst, just if the exist.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 7, 2020)

Walking Boss woods at Loon runs most of the 1560 vertical pod. It must be over 1000 vert.

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cat in January (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for responses guys.  Thousand vertical seemed like a significant number so was curious what else was out there.  Just an objective measure of a glade.  Lots of debate goes into the subjective


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 7, 2020)

Outpost chair at Mount Snow is listed as 1050.  So the Trials (aka Olympic Woods)  would be pretty close.  Probably a few feet short though.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 7, 2020)

Lots at Killington.  Julio, Anarchy, Devil's Den (from the old top entrance, been on the map/off the map back/forth for a number of years), Centerpiece, Growler, Big Dipper (not much of a glade anymore), heck even Squeeze Play on Ramshead.

Also not sure why you wrote off Sunday River.  There's glades on both sides of White Heat well over 1,000 vertical.  Hollywood on Barker might be over that threshold as well.

Chrstmas Tree Woods and Stien's Woods at Sugarbush.

Brunt mountain area at Gore.  

To give credit where it's due....Supernova at Okemo.

Test Pilot is one of the many terrible, terrible glades at Stratton which all suck because they groom things flat even the trees don't even try to go there on a powder day.


----------



## Cat in January (Nov 8, 2020)

I have checked a couple responses.

Kinsman at Cannon definitely qualifies.   Walking Boss at Loon is at least close.  Ovation at Sunday River is at close

Dixieland at Burke, Everglade at Jay, and Olympic Woods at Mount Snow do not.

I looked at MRG and interestingly no glades on map.

Not having much luck identifying glades at Killington.  Test Pilot at Stratton appears short.

Walking Boss at Loon qualifies

Will look at others when I get a chance


----------



## nhskier1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

It may not be on thier trail map but it is mention a half dozen times on their website.  What about Slidebrook off of North Lynx.  Back country but not really


----------



## urungus (Nov 8, 2020)

Cat in January said:


> I looked at MRG and interestingly no glades on map.





Plenty of glades on the MRG map (black runs with white dots).  Paradise might qualify.



Cat in January said:


> Not having much luck identifying glades at Killington.



Devils Den, Centerpiece, Growler



Anarchy, Juanita, Julio


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2020)

urungus said:


> Paradise might qualify.


one of my fav!


----------



## Keelhauled (Nov 8, 2020)

Please don't post that Mad River Glen map.  Its ugliness is downright offensive to good taste.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 9, 2020)

In the not on the map category, there are ways to ski from the top of sugarbush down to a road that are well over 2,500 feet.   Some on the front side some backcountry off the back.

Slidebrook is 2000 vertical feet if that counts.


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2020)

Sunday River should include Chutzpah on White Cap, runs the full length of White Heat Quad and that is over 1200 vert.  Hardball might on the other side of WH, but it ends at Assumption so might not cut it.  Hollywood might as it runs much of the Vert on Barker, as may Blind Ambition on jordan.


----------



## flakeydog (Nov 9, 2020)

Have to give it to Slide Brook (its on the map) from the North side.  Mt Ellen summit (lift served with a short hike) 4,083' to German flats road (not lift served but transport provided in an official capacity) 1250'  --> comes out to 2833'.  If it is a good snow year, you can add about 6-7 ft to that.

Honorable mention goes to Smugglers Notch.  Cross Sterling Pond and hike up 1-200 ft to 3100-3200, ski down to the upper parking lot at about 1800.  Gives you 1300-1400.  Not sure this is officially on the map though.

Stowe could give you 1600+ off of Chin Clip though the typical entry and exit points for most people gets you about 1200.  Bonus points if you hike up and ski from the summit down to Rt 108.... 2600+ but that is definitely not on the map.

One not to forget is Burke- the glades off of East Bowl can get you 1000+.  Fun mountain!


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 9, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Test Pilot at Stratton has got to be over 1000vtf


Kidderbrook Quad was almost 1500 vertical, and Test Pilot only really misses the last drop of the trail next door, so it would qualify.

It looks like none of the Killington runs mentioned qualify. 

I was looking at Supernova at Okemo, but it misses too much of the top of the trail pod, I think.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 9, 2020)

spiderpig said:


> Kidderbrook Quad was almost 1500 vertical, and Test Pilot only really misses the last drop of the trail next door, so it would qualify.
> 
> It looks like none of the Killington runs mentioned qualify.
> 
> I was looking at Supernova at Okemo, but it misses too much of the top of the trail pod, I think.



100% Growler, Centerpiece, and Julio are over 1,000 feet vertical at a minimum.  You don't lose more than a few dozen vertical feet getting to or running out of those glades.  Heck with Growler and Julio if you miss the entrance you'll be at the second-to-last tower on both the Superstar and Bear quads.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 9, 2020)

Would think one or more of the Burnt Ridge glades at Gore would qualify.  Lift is listed as 1437.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 9, 2020)

ss20 said:


> 100% Growler, Centerpiece, and Julio are over 1,000 feet vertical at a minimum.  You don't lose more than a few dozen vertical feet getting to or running out of those glades.  Heck with Growler and Julio if you miss the entrance you'll be at the second-to-last tower on both the Superstar and Bear quads.


The ones at Bear Mountain start below 3,200 and Spacewalk is between 2,200 and 2,400. Julio is closer, depending on where you come out on Flume, but it still looks like less, 3,600 to above 2,600.


----------



## faceplant (Nov 10, 2020)

Gore Cirque glade 1432 vert + longest in East blows away the posers


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 11, 2020)

Do the Bear Mountain glades at Killington count per the original criteria of no cross roads?  I think Outer Limits is about 1200 vertical, so they definitely have enough drop.


----------



## skiur (Nov 11, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Do the Bear Mountain glades at Killington count per the original criteria of no cross roads?  I think Outer Limits is about 1200 vertical, so they definitely have enough drop.



Problem is that growler and centerpiece don't start from the top of bear, they start off of OL express so that puts them just under 1000 feet.  Bears ass started at the top but not anymore, it's devil's den now and also does not start on the top (well the entrance is still there but always roped off, the official entrance is below the cliff drop)


----------



## x10003q (Nov 11, 2020)

faceplant said:


> Gore Cirque glade 1432 vert + longest in East blows away the posers


All handled by a "private" HSQ that only serves 2 trails and a connector trail to the North Quad. There are multiple long glades off this lift.


----------



## Glade Monkey (Nov 11, 2020)

Since King Pine lift at Sugarloaf is just over 1000' vertical, the two glades to the east should be too since they are longer
Cant Dog 1
Cant Dog 2

Plus most of the ones in Brackett Basin
Birler 1
Birler 2
Edger 1
Edger 2
Sweeper 1
Sweeper 2
Rough Cut

Plus the ones on Burnt Mtn
Androscoggin
Little Androscoggin
Kennebec

Finally, the one to the farthest West of the mountain - Barber Chair


----------



## Harvey (Nov 13, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Would think one or more of the Burnt Ridge glades at Gore would qualify.  Lift is listed as 1437.



Abenaki, Barkeater and Cirque are all greater than 1000. Boreas might be too.



x10003q said:


> All handled by a "private" HSQ that only serves 2 trails and a connector trail to the North Quad.



Which makes it even better, for now. This won't last.



faceplant said:


> Gore Cirque glade 1432 vert + longest in East blows away the posers



And it's the 4th best glade served by that lift.


----------



## Cat in January (Nov 27, 2020)

Spent a half hour going over the suggestions looking at resort maps and caltopo and the following qualify or are at least close enough guessing start and finish elevations

Maine:
Black Mountain of Maine East Bowl
Sugarloaf.  Burnt mountain, Bracket Basin (might be rounding up on this one)
Sunday River Ovation, Chutzpah

New Hampshire
Cannon Kinsman
Loon Walking Boss

Vermont
Burke The Jungle to Wayne’s World
Killington Julio
Mt Ellen Slidebrook
Stratton Test Pilot

New York
Gore cirque glades


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Longest, most vertical uninterrupted glade in New England is probably Kinsman at Cannon.  Maybe 12-1400 vertical?
> 
> Dixieland at Burke is probably close to 1000.  Everglade at Jay maybe as well.
> 
> ...


I was going to say Burke


----------



## Harvey (Nov 27, 2020)

Cat in January said:


> New York
> Gore cirque glades



Barkeater
Abenaki
Boreas

Also must be something at Mad 1000 feet?


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 27, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Barkeater
> Abenaki
> Boreas
> 
> Also must be something at Mad 1000 feet?


Too many trails cutting across the mountain.  Pretty sure the out of bounds stuff would qualify, but it's not on the map.


----------



## Tonyr (Nov 27, 2020)

ss20 said:


> 100% Growler, Centerpiece, and Julio are over 1,000 feet vertical at a minimum.  You don't lose more than a few dozen vertical feet getting to or running out of those glades.  Heck with Growler and Julio if you miss the entrance you'll be at the second-to-last tower on both the Superstar and Bear quads.


Julio is my favorite run at Killington. Some of the best tree skiing in VT.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 26, 2021)

didn't think julio was that long. gotta look at it again.
julio/juanita/anarchy are all great.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 26, 2021)

machski said:


> Sunday River should include Chutzpah on White Cap, runs the full length of White Heat Quad and that is over 1200 vert.  Hardball might on the other side of WH, but it ends at Assumption so might not cut it.  Hollywood might as it runs much of the Vert on Barker, as may Blind Ambition on jordan.


Blind Ambition is over 1000vtf


----------



## frapcap (Mar 26, 2021)

I am very surprised that no one brought up T-Brook (Thompson Brook) at Wildcat. 
Its not really on the map, but isn't hard to find. 
I'd wager that T Brook, connected with the Bonus Woods, is the longest uninterrupted glade run that is lift served.


----------

